# Edinburgh Meeting



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Guys

I remember seeing a post ages ago about sorting an Edinburgh meeting, but cannot remember if anything actually happened.

I appreciate that the Glasgow meetings are going great (having been, and going) but read of several folks that dont want to travel, so it appears that there should be interest is sorting one in the east. I have now realised that there are three members within a mile or so of me too!

The biggest problem I guess is location, so what about starting with say a friday evening meet at The Steading at Hillend, so that we can have a beer/food and a natter and possibly figure out a proper location for the next one?

Other option is that we just coordinate things and all ship off to Glasgow or up to Dundee for the next events!


Thoughts?

David


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

am pretty local being in livingston so keep me posted I'd try get thru for a meet.

rgds

robert


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

yeh i would be interested if im not at work would be good to meet some local people


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

Wahey! Thats three then... anyone else?!?!


David


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

Yep - Count me in!


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Would probably be up for an Edinburgh meet:thumb:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

robertt said:


> am pretty local being in livingston so keep me posted I'd try get thru for a meet.
> 
> rgds
> 
> robert


could have it in that nice double garage of yours Robert:thumb:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Deanoecosse said:


> could have it in that nice double garage of yours Robert:thumb:


sounds good :lol:


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

I'd be up for it too.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

If there is a meet, I'd do my best to get to it... the time is approaching in my PhD though where I am having to spend many many more hours in the lab though


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

Great to hear the interest Guys.

Does anyone (seriously) have a possible venue, or do we do a pub meet and see if we can take it from there?

David


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

Deanoecosse said:


> could have it in that nice double garage of yours Robert:thumb:


:thumb:
its not a no, i just dont know what to do/where to start.:wall:
anyone? PM me.


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Your garage is fine. I'll demo if Dave's PhD is his priority. Happy to share in the demo-ing again with him to help out if he is able to make it.

Two toilets? Sorted.

Tea, coffee, biscuits - I'll supply.

Will get in touch with you over the weekend.

The garage is a go-er, no problems mate:thumb:


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

okay. anyone interested in the 28th september approx 11:00-14:00 at mine in Livingston? Surferrosa will be adding the programme of events, so to speak, here soon.

copy and paste the list below adding you name each reply.



________________________________________________________

RoberTT


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

ahh noo i will be working on the 28th i hate working weekends i miss all the meets


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I maybe able to make it. Livingston is super convenient for me too - since I live in Uphall! :thumb:

Will update nearer the time as to whether I'll be there or not!


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

So... anyone up for a meeting on 26 September (friday night ) at the Steading or Flotterstone?

David


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Just for a chat ?


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

Silva1 said:


> Just for a chat ?


Yip.... plenty room for cars there, and suggest this for a meeting rather than a daytime "hands on" meeting... not everyone wants to have a try with a polisher... or kick their heels for a couple of hours... 

We can have a drink and something to eat if anyone wants.... good food at the Steading...

David


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

BestGear said:


> Yip.... plenty room for cars there, and suggest this for a meeting rather than a daytime "hands on" meeting... not everyone wants to have a try with a polisher... or kick their heels for a couple of hours...
> 
> We can have a drink and something to eat if anyone wants.... good food at the Steading...
> 
> David


That sounds ideal but unfortunately I will be on a plane going on my hols at that time. 
I would like to do this when I get back though. Both pubs are just 10 mins max from me.


----------



## dumpvalve (Sep 5, 2008)

me too am away on my hols as well maybe next time


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

Ok.... what about 17 October?

Steading or Flotterstone?

David


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

BestGear said:


> Ok.... what about 17 October?
> 
> Steading or Flotterstone?
> 
> David


oooo now i may be able to make that:thumb:


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

17th Oct at the Flotterstone gets my vote anyway.


----------



## madscotsman (Sep 6, 2008)

hi all would luv too cum along too please,great forum guys


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

Guys...guess who forgot about the date?!?!?

Did this happen?

Are we going to do it?

Are you still there?!?!?

David


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Totally forgot about this as well.

Are you going to start a new thread David with a date in the title so that it is more prominent.

I would still like to attend.


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

BestGear said:


> Guys...guess who forgot about the date?!?!?
> 
> Did this happen?
> 
> ...


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=87306

well, we all had a jolly spiffing time, i hope we didnt bore the pants off all those not interested in a machine demo. we did also have some smashing Pie's!

:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

xpressvalet said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=87306
> 
> well, we all had a jolly spiffing time, i hope we didnt bore the pants off all those not interested in a machine demo. we did also have some smashing Pie's!
> 
> :thumb:


Very one remembers the steak pies. yum yum.:thumb:
And the demo get too to class day.


----------

